# Specht hat Vorliebe für mein Holzhaus



## Blue2002 (26. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit ein nicht ganz unbedeutendes Problem. Ein Specht hat offensichtlich eine Vorliebe für mein Holzhaus - speziell die linke Dachfette - entwickelt. :shock
Gleich vorweg, ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich um reine Revierabsteckung handelt - das Holz der Fette ist gesund (den Steher mit dem Holzwurm - den er liebend gerne bearbeiten könnte, da er sowieso nächste Woche ausgetauscht wird - verschmäht er). :evil
Natürlich ist das Tierchen nicht blöd und kommt nur tagsüber, während ich nicht Zuhause bin. Abends und an den Wochenenden ist er weit und breit nicht zu sehen. 
Im Internet habe ich mich schon schlau gemacht - wirklich effektive Abschreckungsmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. 
Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich ja sozsuagen einen Haussperber, der meinen oberen Balkon mit Vorliebe als Speiseplatz benutzte. Leider wurde das dazugehörige Sperbernest im Nachbarsbaum durch einen Sturm zerstört und das Sperberpärchen ist dann weitergezogen 
Jetzt kam mir natürlich die Idee mit der Auswilderung, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wohin man sich da wenden muss  Oder gibt es auch Falkner, die über einen gewissen Zeitraum zur Vergrämung kommen???
Vielleicht gibt es ja von Eurer Seite Tipps (ansonsten bleibt wahrscheinlich nur die Anmeldung in einem Falknerforum).

Danke!


----------



## Blue2002 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Specht hat Vorliebe für mein Holzhaus*

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Seit gut einer Woche hat sich am Balken nichts mehr getan - somit war es tatsächlich wohl Revierabgrenzung. Allerdings bin ich in Sachen Spechtabwehr noch nicht wirklich schlauer (für den Fall, dass er nächstes Jahr nochmals auf die Idee kommen sollte).


----------

